# Can NLP cure SA?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I heard about this NLP thing being useful in helping overcome fears, confidence, and socializing. I ordered the book, "NLP: The new technolgy of achievement", hopeful that it would actually solve my SA problems. I tried some of the books methods and it actually somewhat helps my confidence. I have only read a few chapters. My question is has anybody in here actually tried NLP? Can it be used to cure SA?


----------



## jaspion (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, I ve just posted a similar topic.... I read that book as well. I must say NLP help me a lot, before some situation that is anxiety causing, like public speaking... there are many NLP "tricks". It works for me, I almost feel like hypnotized. Although, unfortunately sometimes the anxiety is stronger than me. But I definately see progress thanks to NLP I guess (I also use CBT).
Funny thing, I ve never seen a site/book that would adress this issue directly. CBT is considered as the main SA therapy.
Now there are many NLP books but i couldn't find any of them which adressed the issue of SA.... 
So I am not sure whether it is a good SA therapy in general or it just helps to get "in the right mood" before some anxiety provoking situation.....


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I bought an NLP book a couple years ago. I tried some of the techniques but can't say that it helped any.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Have any of you guys tried this?:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6037751/Phobia-Release-in-Five-Days#document_metadata
my stupid self can't follow along with the steps. Don't know wether it might work or not


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

shynesshellasucks said:


> Have any of you guys tried this?:
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/6037751/Phobia-Release-in-Five-Days#document_metadata
> my stupid self can't follow along with the steps. Don't know wether it might work or not


yea I can't figure out how do do most of those techniques either. The only one I can do is the animal one, gonna give that a go when I go back to school on Tuesday.


----------



## jaspion (Oct 26, 2008)

*thanks I will try that*



shynesshellasucks said:


> Have any of you guys tried this?:
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/6037751/Phobia-Release-in-Five-Days#document_metadata
> my stupid self can't follow along with the steps. Don't know wether it might work or not


Thanks.... I am reading it... it might be useful.
It reminds me of the techniques described in "NLP: The new technolgy of achievement".
The problem is i am not sure whether it works. But I will try to work on it.
Before some anxiety causing situation I use techniques that put me in the right mindset. So the efect takes place after like 15 minutes... Sure I did practice it for like half a year.... As far as I understand NLP right now, its about the images you create in your mind. So if you wanna feel confident you gotta create the same images you "see" when you are confident - like how do you feel when you are drunk?
For example, take a look at the video of derren brown (British NLP expert) on youtube - the one he makes a guy feel drunk after 5 minutes of saying something to him (basicly hypnosis) - I guess you could make someone feel confident the same way, 
what you guys think???

small digression here:
just don't watch that video when he seduces women with his techniques - that is plain BS! "seduction" my a... there is a camera in front of them so sure they had to listen to him....it doesnt mean they fell for him, what a bs, amazingly many people believe in that, and buy those s4eduction books.
NLP can only change your own thinking, you cannot force a woman/man to feel attraction towards you, unless she thinks you r "her type" from the begining, but than why bother with NLP?? those "pic up artists" are just con artists who want to take money out of people,.....


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

shynesshellasucks said:


> I heard about this NLP thing being useful in helping overcome fears, confidence, and socializing. I ordered the book, "NLP: The new technolgy of achievement", hopeful that it would actually solve my SA problems. I tried some of the books methods and it actually somewhat helps my confidence. I have only read a few chapters. My question is has anybody in here actually tried NLP? Can it be used to cure SA?


absolutely. sa is caused by your unconcious memories and beleifs. nlp offers techniques to directly access these memories and beleifs and permanently change them.

the fast phobia cure is ideal as is timeline therapy and anchoring


----------

